
Got laid off. What can I learn in 2 months to get a job - throwzxcvq
I just got laid off. I have got 3 months of severance package.<p>About my last job: I worked on a banking application support project, no coding. Just checking some usual stuff in Unix.<p>The only thing I&#x27;m good at is &quot;searching for something online, in shortest amount of time&quot;. Other than that, I&#x27;ve interest in investing in stocks (I do not trade, only &#x27;delivery&#x27; - so far I&#x27;m profitable); this is more of a hobby. I also keep myself updated in what&#x27;s latest in technology, read tech news websites, Hacker News regularly. But I&#x27;m unable to make use of these things. I feel like a total loser.<p>What skills can I teach myself in 2-3 months to get a job (technical or non-technical role).
======
exolymph
You're probably not going to get a new skill to the level where it will get
you a job within a couple of months. By all means start learning, but in terms
of employment I'd focus on applying for jobs that you already have the
capabilities to do.

